# Ältere Versionen von Gentoo

## tagi

Ich bin neu hier im forum und gleich eine frage. Wo kann ich den die älteren releases finden (2005)?. Hab mit Gentoo bis jetzt wenig Erfahrung, möchte mich aber jetzt einarbeiten. Hab noch einen alten intel p II (400mhz, 512 MB Ram, 20 GB HD), welches release wäre den da am besten ?

Kann mir jemand mal einen link geben wo ich die 2005 real. downloaden kann.

----------

## Gibheer

hallo und willkommen im Forum,

zur Frage des releases: es ist egal welches release du nimmst, am Ende wird eh alles aktualisiert und dann bist du auf dem neusten Stand. Da du nach einer ordentlichen Installation - nach 

Handbuch (UND NICHT DEN INSTALLER BENUTZEN!) - nur die Konsole hast und es dir freisteht was du installierst.

Ich selber habe einen PII 350 mit gentoo laufen und der uebernimmt bei mir routerfunktionen und laeuft sehr gediegen. Mit grafischer Oberflaeche habe ich noch nciht rumprobiert auf dem Rechner, aber gentoo an sich laeuft auf jeden Fall.

----------

## franzf

Es gibt bei gentoo keine releases in der Art dass du ältere Software (für deinen älteren Prozessor) bekommst. Gentoo ist dynamisch. Schau dir mal diesen aktuellen Post vom Erdie an  :Smile:  Der hat sein Gentoo vor 4 Jahren installiert (also noch mit einer 2003er (2002er ?), trotzdem hat er die aktuellste Software am laufen  :Smile: 

Ich selbst hab mir nur aus Spaß vor kurzem einen Rechner vom Sperrmüll geholt:

433 MHz P3, 96 MB Ram, 10GB Platte und hab da ohne Hilfe eines großen Rechners (also alles selber kompiliert auf dem Kleinen) ein aktuelles Gentoo installiert! Mit weiteren 96 MB Ram hab ich sogar mit ordentlich Reserven ein aktuelles XFCE4 + opera mit mehreren Tabs + zig XTerms usw. am laufen. Gut, der Speed ist jetzt nicht gerade so wie auf meinem Hauptdesktop (AMD64 3700+), aber es ging mir ja darum dir zu zeigen dass man mit einem alten Rechner bei Gentoo keine alten CDs braucht  :Wink: 

Versuch es einfach mal mit der aktuellsten (BITTE!!! nimm keinen installer, weder den mit noch den ohne Gui, sondern nimm die manuelle Konsolen-Installation, eben the good old way  :Smile: , die installer sind noch recht buggy  :Wink: ), wirst schon deinen Spaß haben  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## tagi

Besten Dank für die schnelle Antworten und die herzliche Begrüßung

Also verstehe ich das richtig, die installation realease ist egeal (06 od 07).

----------

## Necoro

 *tagi wrote:*   

> Also verstehe ich das richtig, die installation realease ist egeal (06 od 07).

 

Naja ... wenn du 06 nimmst musst du nur mehr updaten  :Wink:  ... also 07 empfiehlt sich eher ^^ (sind halt nur Snapshots - und der 07er ist halt per definitionem aktueller  :Smile: )

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich habe in meiner Familie Gentoo auch vor einiger Zeit auf einem 400er installiert.

Zugegebenermaßen habe ich das System aber auf meinem 1.8Ghz-Rechner vorkompiliert und einfach nur auf dne anderen Rechner verschoben, da man beim Kompilieren mit einem 400er echt alt wird.

Die "Schönheitskompilierungen" und Sonderwünsche habe ich dann natürlich auf dem 400er nachkompiliert. 

Du hast also keine Probleme mit der neuesten Installation. Es gibt ja in dem Sinn nur "neue Installationen".

----------

## r3tep

Also ich habe Gentoo vor ein paar Jahren auch auf einem PII-400 mit 256 MB RAM installiert und nutze dort Gnome und Firefox und das läuft auch noch flott! Mit der Zeit muss man halt so einige gravierende Änderungen an dem System vornehmen, wenn man auf dem aktuellstem Stand sein will (Nicht nur Sicherheitstechnisch!), aber die bekommt man dank der recht guten Dokumentation von Gentoo eigentlich ohne fremde Hilfe ganz gut gebacken...

----------

